# [Heisec] Zollkriminalamt sucht Trojaner-Programmierer



## Newsfeed (4 November 2012)

Beim Dienstsitz der Strafverfolgungsbehörde in Köln sind zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt für zwei Jahre zwei Stellen mit dem Aufgabenschwerpunkt Quellen-Telekommunikationsüberwachung zu besetzen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

